# best loader for 135 hp tractor



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd like to hear everyones opinion on what they feel is the best loader for a tractor. I'd like to hear the good and bad about all brands. I have an Ezee on 2100 loader on a 5088 IH that I really like. The only bad part of that loader was its grapple fork which I've had replaced with a custom built one. Also had a Farmhand XL that I don't remember the number that was an okay loader but not great. I'm intrested in either buying another Ezee On 2100 for another 5088 or else buying a Miller for my 7220.


----------

